# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  Grimmsmouth

## Weery

Hi all,

I've been working on a city/county map for my fantasy setting for a while now.

This map is of one region in the city. It's nearing completion but I still have quiet a bit of tidying up to do.

The style is based on Victorian OS maps which I worked with for a while and really liked. 

This is one map of a larger design consisting of at least 16 (better to aim high I guess).

I hope you like it and please feel free to critique. I will post updates as I progress (I hope).

Weery.

Attachment 84941

----------


## Falconius

That is truly awesome.  I do find the red (elevation?) lines somewhat strong and distracting.  I can't imagine how long this took you, really great stuff.  The attention to the waterways/docks and the roads and the train lines is really marvelous.

----------


## Weery

Thank you so much. I really appreciate the critique and your taking the time to advise Falconius.

I agree with you about the red lines. They stand out too much as they are now. I'm going to redo them smaller and add some height counters at points to see if that helps. I will need them in for the county areas on later maps so I better find a solution which looks good  :Smile: 

Thanks again for having a look.

Weery.

----------


## Dysterkvist

This looks great, but I will have to agree with the red lines. I've yet to try any city maps myself but I'm always impressed when I see something like this, it looks like a lot of work. Looking forward to seeing more!

----------


## Weery

Hi and thanks so much for the critique! I've been making progress but I'll hold off an update until the changes are significant  :Wink: 

Thanks also btw for your advice here. I really appreciate it and have started to mess around with some of my input settings in PS to try and achieve a similar result. I am very optimistic  :Smile:

----------


## Weery

Hi all,

I'm just about finished with this map to a point. It may look like little has changed but for now I have removed the topography lines, added a canal as far as the docklands for trade and industry, cleaned up every building and added a mesh overlay, named many of the businesses and points of interest.

Attachment 85566

You may also notice the very obvious blanks around the edges of the map. This is because this map is 1 of 16. This roughwork image below shows the position of this first map and the map I have started just above it. This is the wider Grimmsmouth county area.

Attachment 85567

This also shows my normal work process. I take a real world topographic map and then overlay chopped up real world maps at a smaller scale on top of a quick sketch. I then go over the whole thing carefully to create my own map  :Smile: 

Hope you enjoy and please comment or critique if you wish.

Weery.

----------


## ImperialLuresha

This looks amazing so far, great job!

----------


## Weery

Thank you so much IL  :Smile:

----------


## Weery

Hi all,

As this is very much a WIP thread I am posting some progress images  :Smile: 

I have made good headway into section 1-5 of the Grimmsmouth map as indicated by the red asterix in the post 3 above this one. The current completed map has been stitched together below to give an indication of the spread of the city. Some housekeeping is needed where they join.

Attachment 86129

I've removed the mesh overlay while I'm working so it does not appear in this image.

Also, I posted the working sketch of the Grimmsmouth county area before. Here's that image again with the current progress overlaid as an indicator of where I'm at.

Attachment 86126

Thanks for having a look,
Weery.

----------


## Mouse

I love your technique!  

What a wonderfully complicated mind you have.  It must take quite a bit of brain power integrating all those 'Chinese jigsaw' puzzle pieces.  I wouldn't know where to start.

The work you are doing is both fascinating and quite beautiful.  

I used to work in a city council - in their 'Planning and Estates Department', where all the maps that had ever been drawn of the entire county were stored at all different scales.  It was map-lover's heaven, but for the fact that I was the assistant's assistant, and only the tea girl!  I used to have to go into the loft to retrieve them by numbers, and then file them again in vast front loading cabinets that opened like the jaws of a sabre tooth tiger  :Smile: .  My favourites were always the Victorian maps.  Nice and disciplined  :Smile:

----------


## Weery

Hi Mouse,

Thanks so much for having a look and commenting  :Smile: 

And thanks for the complicated mind compliment. The really worrying thing is that Grimmsmouth is only one city I've planned to draw like this in an entire world which also has to be mapped! Aim for the stars I suppose  :Wink: 

I can totally relate to the archive of OS maps. That's what we used in my previous job until we designed a GIS to replace the system. The applications of the new system are fantastic but to people like us there's something lost in not being able to roll out a large sheet of paper on a table (while having a nice cup of tea). Oh and that's totally true about the Victorians, I've been reading about them in researching this work and some of the engineering feats they took on were incredible in their scale and complexity.

Thanks again for the comments  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Your welcome  :Smile: 

And as for the apparently humungous task,  Don't give up.  You will probably get faster and faster at it the more you do, until memories of this first city will make you smile.  You just haven't discovered all the short cuts yet, that's all  :Smile:

----------


## darcycardinal

*Hi Weery,*

the map is progressing nice - I like that you took out the topography lines and expanding the map. The size of it must be a memory hog and a beast to work with, but it looks like it is paying off. I wonder if there is a way to add some sort of highlighting to the roads to make them pop out a bit more? Other than that, the style is clean and cut.

*-darcycardinal*

----------


## Falconius

I'm curious, what are you using to make this?  PS?  Or a vector program?

----------


## Weery

Hi Darcy, 

Thanks so much for having a look and commenting. You're right about the red topography lines (but I may have to sneak them back in as thin, reduced opacity black lines at some point  :Smile: ). And yes, the size of these maps make them a real pain to work with. But I feel it's necessary for me to get a proper feel for each region and how the various townlands and parishes interact with each other. For example, it was only in seeing the first map as a whole that I realised I needed a canal to run to the docks for industry and transportation.

I'm not certain if I can highlight the roads without a lot of labour. They are a negative space you see. Also, I'm going to be highlighting or outerglowing the street names at some point so there is work to be done there yet  :Smile: 

Hi Falconius,

Thanks for having a look and your query.

Although I use some shapes (for parish and townland boundaries), this is done completely in PS.

Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## darcycardinal

> Hi Darcy, 
> 
> Thanks so much for having a look and commenting. You're right about the red topography lines (but I may have to sneak them back in as thin, reduced opacity black lines at some point ). And yes, the size of these maps make them a real pain to work with. But I feel it's necessary for me to get a proper feel for each region and how the various townlands and parishes interact with each other. For example, it was only in seeing the first map as a whole that I realised I needed a canal to run to the docks for industry and transportation.
> 
> I'm not certain if I can highlight the roads without a lot of labour. They are a negative space you see. Also, I'm going to be highlighting or outerglowing the street names at some point so there is work to be done there yet 
> 
> Hi Falconius,
> 
> Thanks for having a look and your query.
> ...


Judging from the size of the file you uploaded, working with layers must be taxing on the memory. Have you considered cutting up the map in sections and then stitching them together when you want to showcase your progress? I have seen others do it once their maps get passed a certain point. I presume some of the lots to the north are homesteads/estate lots?

*-darcycardinal*

----------


## Robulous

Very nice, very detailed. I'm also fond of Victorian-styled city maps.

I also was tempted to use drop shadowing or embossing on my buildings but I'm not satisfied it gives an authentic effect, up to you though of course

----------


## Weery

Hi Darcy,

I may take your advice on cutting the working documents up as it does get quite resource heavy. Thanks. Also, the land to the north of the city contains some estates but along the canal a more structured city development plan is in operation with terraced housing appearing. Further north (over the canal) are a couple of small villages which have grown in size with the arrival of the canal and then the main Whittle-Grimmsmouth rail way line. Thanks again.

Hi Robulous,

Thanks for having a look and commenting. I take your point regarding the drop shadow. I have considered it to be too large in this case but there is a fair argument to be made for removing it altogether. It is worth noting that some of the older (mid-19th century) OS maps in both Britain and Ireland do contain drop shadows but these tend to disappear in later iterations. 

For my own map it will come down to which I think looks best but I'm I am reconsidering the drop shadow following your pointing it out to me. It may look better without it.

Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## Falconius

I really like the drop shadow in places where it indicates height differences such as on Dockhouse road for Dock 1 and 2 as well as the entire water line.  Now that it has been pointed out however the dropshadow on the structures seems a bit too strong though.

----------


## Weery

Hi Falconius,

Yes, I agree with you. Having made some progress and changed the drop shadows following both yours and Robulous's advice, I think I'm happier now.

Attachment 86584

On a side note I'm delighted with all the feedback I've gotten so far regarding this project. It really is helping me address the details. And some of those details might need my help  :Wink: 

Thanks again.

----------


## arsheesh

This is already looking very nice!  Can't wait to see the completed project.

Cheers
-Arsheesh

----------


## Weery

Hi all,

Long time since I posted on here.

When I began working on this map I got a lot of excellent feedback on how to not only improve my drawing but also how to improve my workflows.

I've implemented that advice and created a 1 square kilometre workbox that allows me to finish each section of my map to the standard I wanted instead of rushing away over several kilometres without finishing any of them properly.

To that end, here is 1 square km of my city finished. I am almost finished with a second km to the north and will post that when I am done.

Attachment 94990

My pace is glacial but we cartographers never draw anything unless it is worth taking a long time to draw. Hroom, hm.

----------


## Mouse

Hey Weery  :Smile: 

Missed you!

This is looking really great  :Very Happy: 

Things will get faster with each kilometre  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

That's excellent, Weery! One small critic : the dots in the big streets (like north king st) make the labels hard to read, imho.

----------


## Weery

Thanks Mouse! I've been lurking and continuing to leach inspiration from everyone but I didn't want to post an update until I'd followed the advice I'd been given  :Very Happy: 

Thanks also Ilanthar. I completely agree with you. I've reduced those dots (townland and parish borders) to 50% opacity and will include them when I post an updated image.

I can't believe I hadn't even considered that but then that just goes to show the benefits of having more eyes on a map while it's a WIP.

Thanks again!

----------


## Weery

Hi again everyone,

Promised update with second square kilometre to the north.

Attachment 95268

Next I will begin to sketch towards the west of these two squares in greater detail. I'll post that as I have it.

Any and all observations welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Oh yes - the readability of the street labels is much better this time, and congratulations for completing the second lot  :Smile: 

Here is just a thought (and please please ignore me if it doesn't trouble you), but you could separate all the text out from the rest of the map and make it all a bit more readable by turning the linework charcoal-mid grey instead of black, so that there is a slight contrast between the map and its labels, no matter where you put the labels.  I know that's not how the Victorian maps were done, but I think you've got the Victorian style down to a T to be able to modify it that way without doing too much damage  :Smile:

----------


## Weery

Hi Mouse,

Thanks for the comments. I began to make the adjustments regarding your advice but it's going to take me a bit longer to produce a comparison image. I use a few different effects on various layers as well as the line work and all of these need to be adjusted but to different levels to produce a sample. Also, the final step in producing these maps is to make a composite image as a background so I need to factor in that, too.

Basically, it's worth my while having a look to see if it improves the map but it might just take me a while to produce it  :Smile: 

Here's a sketch of the map showing where I'm going to head west next, towards the canal. Better build some bridges...

Attachment 95328

----------


## Steel General

Very impressive so far!

I did some fairly large cities in the past, but nothin' on this scale.

----------


## Weery

Thanks so much General  :Smile: 

This map keeps growing on me as I begin to consider what's beyond the edges and then get a need to sketch them out! But I'm still maintaining control over myself and am about halfway through the third sq km atm.

Thanks for having a look and commenting!

----------


## Weery

Hi again.

I've been working away and have finished a third sq km of Grimmsmouth.

Also, I haven't implemented the advice given by Mouse regarding the reduced opacity on the linework which would allow for more legible labels. The reason is that I made use of one of her textures (limestone) instead, which has brightened the image and I hope made it more accessible. 

I guess you can be the judge and let me know what you think.

Thanks for having a look in any case  :Smile: 

Attachment 96368

----------


## Mouse

It certainly makes for a completely different overall feel to the map, though I'm not so sure you wouldn't be better off with a very very subtle paper or parchment texture.  The ones I've made are no good for you there, unfortunately, because they don't tile.

Maybe I'll have a play around tonight and see what I can come up with - let you know if I've got a good one for you to try  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

You could try this one, Weary.  I made it deliberately soft, because I think the hard texture of that limestone is a bit too distracting from the fine detail of your map.

Don't enlarge it, or it will just look blurred.  Its a seamless texture, so you can just use it like tiles to fill the extent of your map.  

If you use a multiply mode on your map it will 'sit' into the paper texture.  Its so pale, however, that overlay probably won't be dark enough.



EDIT: It looks blank - but then it is a blank piece of paper, and there is a texture in there if you look at it  :Wink: 

This is a darker more aged version of the same

----------


## Weery

Wow! Thanks so much Mouse.

I'll try both of these after work this evening. I think I'm hoping for an end result somewhere between the two I've posted so far and it looks like the tiles you've made here would do the job. Thanks again and for the constant advice also.

I feel like I'm changing this map so much after each post but that is the point of it being a WIP I suppose  :Very Happy: 

I just hope I'm not still making major changes after sq km 26 because that will mean going back in change every earlier tile!

----------


## Mouse

You're welcome - its really no trouble  :Smile: 

Let me know how you feel about it - if neither of them suit your needs I can always do a darker one with a bit more body to it  :Wink:

----------


## Weery

Back with another update on this one.

4km down and only 2 more to go before I can produce a complete mapsheet  :Smile:  Having that done before the year's end was my goal so I'm on track.

Of course there are like 30 or 40 more km to go after this but hey, for now I'm happy.

Thanks for looking.

Attachment 97972

----------


## Falconius

Ah it's back, and as seriously great as always.  Although I do have to say that embossed "Finching" makes everything under it a confusing jumble of visual clutter, or maybe just it itself is jarring.  I think it's because of the black shadowing.  It works zoomed in, and in the thumb, but at medium distance...

----------


## Weery

Hey Falconius  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the advice. I completely agree with you. At the last minute I tried to overlay the FINCHING text with a soft light layer set to a reduced opacity. I was hoping it might make it pop. I suppose it did but just in a really bad and obscuring way  :Smile:  It has completely muddled everything underneath as you said.

I'll dump the overlay and I think it should sort it.

You astutely mentioned how the map reads as close, medium and long distances which is something I'm trying to achieve here. I hope when I've finished this to print it and maybe have it on my wall as a giant map hanging. I want the viewer to be able to clearly see the parishes at long distances, then the townlands a bit closer and finally the street and specific building and statue names for example when close up.

So your advice it especially relevant and much appreciated  :Very Happy: 

Thanks again.

----------


## Diamond

Wow, I'm super late to the party here, but this is fan-f*cking-tastic work, Weery.  I really dig it.  Everything is very clear and precise, and I love your attention to detail.  I think you're completely correct in that to finish a map of this size, you have to really discipline yourself and concentrate on one area at a time.  And you're succeeding.  

If you'll take one bit of criticism/maybe just clarification: the only thing I found confusing was the many different font types.  I'm assuming each one represents a different type of region or building, but it (to me, anyway) is a bit jarring to have all those different fonts in one map.

----------


## Weery

Hey Diamond thanks so much. And all comments and critiques welcome of course. Reading back through this thread illustrates just how useful getting input into a WIP is! So the more advice the better imo  :Smile: 

Having said that...

Just kidding. I honestly hadn't considered not using a range of fonts for the various types of location in this map. I've given it a bit of thought as to why that was following your post and I think it was because I had been loosely using an Ordnance Survey of Ireland Characteristic Sheet (a piece of which is extracted below) to inform how I was approaching this map.

Attachment 98061

You can see from the above image that the OSI maps used a wide range of fonts to label their maps. I honestly followed suit without much thought. Now I am considering it. But I can't guarantee I'll change to fewer fonts however. I think I'm still leaning towards the many  :Very Happy: 

I hope to create my own characteristic sheet at some stage which helps viewers understand the meaning of the different fonts but for now I've posted a snapshot of my workbox below that includes the details in the top left corner. The top left text is an unrasterised layer of the fonts I've used indicating where they are used and the acceptable sizes.

Attachment 98062

This workbox itself only came about after advice from guild members earlier in the process so it is a good example of how beneficial critique can be. It certainly has improved how fast and effectively I can work.

Thanks again for the input and please consider it under consideration  :Very Happy:

----------


## Weery

### Latest WIP ###
Attachment 98250

One more to go and I can then place the image in a map sheet with some text information  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Hey Weery  :Smile: 

It seems so strange to be seeing you at the Victorian mapping epic again after that fantastic sc-fi map you did for the challenge, but... here we are  :Smile: 

Its beautifully detailed and very precise in all ways.  I'm just a bit worried by the overly rough nature of the background.  I think there are a few compression artefacts getting in the way, but it might not be so noticeable if you reduce the contrast on that background paper so that you can hardly see its there, or choose a texture that is much finer grain.

----------


## Weery

Hey Mouse,

I'm just beginning to wonder if this might be an issue with the image quality I'm saving this at so it's not too large to upload.

When you say compression artefacts what exactly do you mean?

When I look at my original I still like it a lot with the background (supplied by you thank you very much  :Smile:  ) as it is. But in any case I'll tell you what I'm thinking of doing. When I have the last sq km done I'll prepare the composite map sheet with a range of textures so I can see if what you're suggesting improves it.

I find that applying others' advice in a trial run can often be revealing. So stand on me and when I'm ready I'll give a few different textures a shot  :Smile: 

And as always thanks for the advice  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

I just downloaded your map to see how big it was (and instantly deleted it since its not mine to keep).  I make it to be about 4.9 MB?

You can go all the way up to 9.4 I think, though I usually try to keep mine down to no more than 8.5 or so.

The kind of compression artefacts you get when something has been squished down to less than 80% are kind of odd blurry blockish outlines.  Its pretty difficult to describe, really.  The best way to see what I mean is to run a test on one of your own images and compress the bejesus out of it to make sure you get some to have a look at  :Smile: 

That sample trial of different backgrounds is probably a really good idea  :Wink:

----------


## Eld

Hey Weery,

great map, looking really stunning and beautiful. Could you explain more on separating the map in parts and working on these? What to look for, what to do, what to do not?
I'm on a huge city map on my own and finally decided to divide it up, too, though I'm not sure about what to take care about. So if you could share some experience I would be very thankful.  :Smile: 

I hope we're going to see the last part of that map soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Weery

> Hey Weery,
> 
> great map, looking really stunning and beautiful. Could you explain more on separating the map in parts and working on these? What to look for, what to do, what to do not?
> I'm on a huge city map on my own and finally decided to divide it up, too, though I'm not sure about what to take care about. So if you could share some experience I would be very thankful. 
> 
> I hope we're going to see the last part of that map soon.


Hi Eld,

Thank you so much for having a look and taking an interest  :Smile:  I really appreciate it! And sincere apologies for only responding to your query now so many months later!

I begin the process of mapping such a large city by sketching the whole city first. Then I divide it into areas of 1 square km and work on each of these in turn.

This makes the images slightly more manageable for my computer but they still consist of multiple layers. On individual layers I have lines, buildings, trees, water, line pattern on buildings, various patterns on ground areas, several different fonts with specific effects etc.

There's quite a lot in it but I hope someday (year?) to make a tutorial on how I've gone about this. That's a whole other body of work for me though!

For now I'm just slowly trying to piece together my city.

Thanks again so much for taking an interest in my map. I really appreciate it  :Very Happy:

----------


## Weery

I've been working on my city while I've been away from CG over the last while. I'm up to 8 sq km now.

Hope you like it!

### Latest WIP ###
Attachment 106758

----------


## Mouse

Yay!  

I had thought that you maybe gave up on this project - and I couldn't have blamed you if you had.  This is a really epic mapping event, and must have taken you tens of thousands of hours so far.

Hats off to you!

Its looking great  :Smile:

----------


## damonjynx

Man, that is a seriously good map. Don't be surprised if it gets nominated for a CC award when you're done. As we say at Scouts, B-R-A-V-O Bravo!

I hope you're saving every layer setting as a style, every stroke type as brush etc. It's something I didn't do on my earlier maps, and I wish I had, it saves a bucket load of time and keeps things consistent, particularly on a large project like this.

----------


## Weery

Thanks so much Mouse and Damonjynx!

I really appreciate the encouragement  :Very Happy:  A lot of hours into this, true, but I still think I may be 2 - 3 years off what I want to achieve. That might end up at about 6 (very slow) years in total. But I guess I'm not going anywhere. I was a fair bit into it before I began to properly manage the stroke types and opacity settings as well! Live and learn and learn some more.

What really slows me down is probably the same thing that slows a lot of members down. I can't help getting distracted by world building around the map. It's great (necessary for me I would say) for building up a coherent and detailed story which then plays into how the map is formed but my goodness, it is slow going.

Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## Falconius

This is my favourite unfinished map here  :Smile: 

I don't think getting distracted is a bad thing, It'd be pretty weird to be able to focus strongly on one thing for this amount of time.  Vorropohaiah seems to manage it with his Atlas Elyden and I have no idea how.  But there are advantages to distractions as well.  Anyways I'm always happy to see updates on this.

----------


## Neyasha

Wow, that's insane (in a completely positive way!)! I'm very impressed with your map and I just read through the whole thread. Your work process is really fascinating. I have no idea, how you keep the overview over your working sketch. To me it looks very confusing, but the idea behind it is very interesting and I also love that you don't stop at the city boundary, but plan to do a wider county area.

----------


## Weery

> This is my favourite unfinished map here 
> 
> I don't think getting distracted is a bad thing, It'd be pretty weird to be able to focus strongly on one thing for this amount of time.  Vorropohaiah seems to manage it with his Atlas Elyden and I have no idea how.  But there are advantages to distractions as well.  Anyways I'm always happy to see updates on this.


Hi Falconius, I'm delighted to hear you say that! Sometimes I'm so close to this map I wonder if it is working out as I want it to. This sort of feedback helps reaffirm things for me  :Smile: 

Also, I have seen Vorro's Atlas Elyden (I actually have favourited his index for the atlas as an example I return to again and again) and it is amazing. The dedication as well as skill and imagination is mind blowing. Thanks again for commenting.

----------


## Weery

> Wow, that's insane (in a completely positive way!)! I'm very impressed with your map and I just read through the whole thread. Your work process is really fascinating. I have no idea, how you keep the overview over your working sketch. To me it looks very confusing, but the idea behind it is very interesting and I also love that you don't stop at the city boundary, but plan to do a wider county area.


Hey Neyasha,

Thanks so much for commenting and reading back through the thread. I'm glad you found it interesting  :Smile: 

Below is an example of how (once I have completed a sq km of the map) I add the finished pieces back in over the working sketch. The outlines allow me to place both Parish names and Townland names centrally. 

Attachment 106869

It's an iterative process where the original sketch gets brought into a smaller area and changed depending on neighbouring sections or an overall goal. For example, I've recently redeveloped the Catherdal district in Drumkirk which appears on the latest iteration I've posted.

Perhaps though, a better example would be how I've begun to consider a subway system connecting the north bank with the (as yet unmapped) south bank. To do this I've put on my imaginary town planner/engineer hat. I originally thought I could build a subway station under Frederick Wenceslas Station but what I would really want if I was an engineer is to create an unbroken line from the country's northern regions and the capital, that could travel across the river and keep on going. If I just placed a subway station under FWS passengers would have to transfer.

So I noticed the disused quarry which tunnels under Somerhill and thought that would be a great place to start as some of the mining work is already done. Then once we reach the station I could use a system of earthmoving called cutting to have some covered and some open (but bridged) rail lines leading to the river where I would repeat the planning process in the old town where a station already exists! Here's a rough line of that plan.

Attachment 106870

I think (and hope) that by doing these types of things, it makes the city appear slightly more natural. If I want to put something into Grimmsmouth I generally try to work around some of the restrictions I've already imposed on myself.

And I have a lot of fun doing it, too  :Very Happy:  Hope the above is useful to you and others. Thanks again.

----------


## Mouse

Wow!

Weery, just looking at that sketch compilation makes my eyes ache with all the details.  It really is a massive project.

It makes Sanctuary seem like a backwater village  :Razz:

----------


## Diamond

Yeah, this is really something special.  Every time I look at it I'm blown away by the amount of love and attention and WORK that went into it.  I think you and vorropaiah may be two of the most dedicated mappers here.

----------


## Weery

Thanks so much Diamond  :Very Happy: 

I think you hit the nail on the head regarding the 'love' I have for this. I'm glad that's coming through!

The dedication maybe stems from an overactive imagination which won't allow me to stop imagining the damn place  :Very Happy:  Any time I think I'm out they pull me back in again!

----------


## Mouse

Aw - you haven't got anything to worry about yet.  Its when you start _dreaming_  (or having nightmares) about a map that you have to start looking over your shoulder for the men in white coats  :Razz: 

*Mouse tries not to, but can't help herself and throws a second worried look over her left shoulder*

----------


## Azélor

That is an amazing and intricated city!

----------


## Weery

Thank you so much Azélor  :Very Happy:  I'm delighted that you like it!

----------


## MistyBeee

'don't know how I missed this thread for now.
It's just breathtaking : all those details, and looking so incredibly _real_...! You have all my admiration !

----------


## Weery

Thank you so much Beee  :Very Happy:  I'm really glad you like it. 

I try to keep this map as realistic as I can and blow off steam with over the top imaginary nonsense in other places on CG. Challenges are like a pressure release valve for my imagination. Thanks again.

----------


## Weery

Latest couple of sq kms added below (a layout error has crept in but I'm on it).

On a side note, this is all getting too big now and I'm having to reduce the display size and quality more and more. I'm going to have to look at putting this somewhere and displaying it in a format that suits what I had envisaged initially. A Google Maps type zoom around the map thing. Any starting advice on that would be much appreciated btw.

Thanks as always for your encouraging words  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###
Attachment 108210

----------


## Mouse

Ah.

I think there are several threads covering the subject of zoomy maps, but that's not Google maps is it.

Maybe someone like Redrobes can help?

Great to see you getting on quite fast with this now, Weery  :Smile:

----------


## Weery

Hi Mouse, yes I'm definitely getting faster at this now  :Very Happy:  I might even get it finished in 2 years and not the 4 I have scheduled for myself!

Maybe zoomy maps would be sufficient. I've not much knowledge so I'll go search the threads on here. Perhaps I'd have to host it on a website outside of CG though. I'll go have a look. Thanks so much for the sign post  :Smile:

----------


## Azélor

Redrobes made Viewingdale.
I think he uses a Leaflet or something to make zoomy maps like the one for Guild World. It must be somewhere in these threads.

This: https://leafletjs.com

----------


## Weery

Thanks for the link Azélor. I think that leafletjs is exactly what I had in mind. I'm going to start learning how to implement that on a website. Much appreciated  :Smile: 

Weery

----------


## Neyasha

It's so great to see your latest progress. I love to look at all the details - a zoomy map would be really cool.

----------


## Weery

Thanks so much Neyasha for your continued support and encouragement  :Very Happy:  I really appreciate it!

I'm learning about zoomy maps in the background so hopefully one of these months I'll have something to show for it!

Thanks again,
Weery.

----------

